# Problema en Proteus Ares con la Visualización 3D



## Jyajure (Jun 14, 2013)

Buenos días, tengo un problema desde hace tiempo con el software Ares que viene en el paquete de Proteus, actualmente tengo Proteus 7.10 (el último creo), anteriormente tuve 7.7, 7.8, 7.9... y siempre ha sido lo mismo. Realizo cualquier PCB y al visualizarlo en 3D me muestra todo, pero la baquelita es transparente, he movido todo pero nunca se ve sólida.



He visto algunos en internet y me han gustado, cambio los colores a como ellos lo tienen y se sigue viendo transparente, incluso moví la transparencia y sigue igual. 

Los coloqué de esta manera, como en una página vi que alguien los tenía:








Aquí unos modelos de como quisiera que quedara los colores o mi configuración.









Bueno podría ser un problema de mi PC, quizás algo que ver con la tarjeta de video... o alguna configuración del ares que no estoy viendo. Espero su ayuda.



Igualmente vi este video donde los colores se ven bien:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 14, 2013)

Jyajure dijo:


> Buenos días, tengo un problema desde hace tiempo con el software Ares que viene en el paquete de Proteus, actualmente tengo Proteus 7.10 (el último creo), anteriormente tuve 7.7, 7.8, 7.9... y siempre ha sido lo mismo. Realizo cualquier PCB y al visualizarlo en 3D me muestra todo, pero la baquelita es transparente, he movido todo pero nunca se ve sólida.
> 
> He visto algunos en internet y me han gustado, cambio los colores a como ellos lo tienen y se sigue viendo transparente, incluso moví la transparencia y sigue igual.
> 
> Bueno podría ser un problema de mi PC, quizás algo que ver con la tarjeta de video... o alguna configuración del ares que no estoy viendo. Espero su ayuda.


Posiblemente se deba a que tu PC no tiene Open GL ó no lo tengas habilitado en los programas de Proteus.

Cuando se inicia ARES ó ISIS aparece éste mensaje, el cual puede ser omitido en usos posteriores.

Traducción:
Su tarjeta gráfica ha informado que es capaz de soportar gráficos Open GL por hardware.
Esto evitará parpadeos de pantalla y también habilita características adicionales del software,
tales como la transparencia de capa, desplazamiento y animación suaves.
Puede habilitar gráficos Open GL invocando el comando Opciones de Visualización en el menú del sistema.

Aquí se realizan éstos ajustes.


Cuando se activa alguna de las opciones, aparece otro mensaje de aviso.

Verifica tu sistema y realiza algunas pruebas utilizando las opciones de visualización.
Posiblemente encuentres la solución ó alguna mejora en la vista 3D.

Saludos y suerte.​


----------



## tamasati (Jun 14, 2013)

Solo entonces se ve la placa si la línea alrededor de la placa es continua.


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 14, 2013)

Compañero @jyajure no será que te saltaste un paso, para poder visualizar la placa debes remarcar un recuadro al rededor del diseño de tu PCB con el Board edge que es de color amarillo, este permite que no se vea la placa con la transparencia que muestras y da también el tamaño de la placa, funciona igual para todas las versiones incluyendo la VS 8.2 que es la que tengo, te dejo un pequeño tuto para que mires si es el paso que te falta, si lo realizaste así y aun no funciona entonces si debes tener un problema, sea Open Gl plataforma Java como te dice el compañero D@rkbytes es algo con tu compu.


----------



## Jyajure (Jun 16, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero @jyajure no será que te saltaste un paso, para poder visualizar la placa debes remarcar un recuadro al rededor del diseño de tu PCB con el Board edge que es de color amarillo, este permite que no se vea la placa con la transparencia que muestras y da también el tamaño de la placa, funciona igual para todas las versiones incluyendo la VS 8.2 que es la que tengo, te dejo un pequeño tuto para que mires si es el paso que te falta, si lo realizaste así y aun no funciona entonces si debes tener un problema, sea Open Gl plataforma Java como te dice el compañero D@rkbytes es algo con tu compu.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOQH-8jl5hA



Eso era Cyrax, muchisimas gracias! tenía el recuadro, pero en la capa Bottom Copper y no en Board Edge donde tiene que estar. Ya me estaba preocupando buscando los driver más actualizados de mi tarjeta de video... bueno te agradezco de verdad!  Saludos.





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Posiblemente se deba a que tu PC no tiene Open GL ó no lo tengas habilitado en los programas de Proteus.
> 
> Cuando se inicia ARES ó ISIS aparece éste mensaje, el cual puede ser omitido en usos posteriores.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94212
> ...



Muchas gracias D@rkbytes, muy buena tu respuesta, pero menos mal que ese no era el problema, ya andaba buscando los driver más actualizados de mi tarjeta de video . Al final todo era un error de mi parte al no colocar el recuadro de la baquela en la capa que correspondía . Saludos


----------

